# Vermont Castings advice and manual needed



## rshoemaker (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm considering buying a Vermont Castings Radiance DV (natural gas).  The owner says it is a couple years old, but has never been used.  It seems like a good deal - it includes some pipe, a termination cap, a remote, and a blower unit.  The problem is that I can't find a manual for it anywhere on line.  The model number on the back of the stove is: RDVODRF.  I've searched on the VC website, but can't find any mention of that model number.  They have a section where you can look up old models and it isn't in there either.  Straight google searches don't turn up anything useful either.  I was hoping someone might be able to help me find the manual for this stove.  I simply don't think I'd buy a stove like this without a manual, wiring diagrams, parts diagrams, etc.

The other reason for my post is to ask for some general advice about VC.  Based on what I read online today, it seems like people respect the VC brand, but are weary of it because it's been bought a few times over the past several years.  The general concern seems to be about long-term customer support, honoring the warranty, and availability of parts.  However, I haven't read anything more recent than a few years old - shortly after Monessen bought them.  What do people generally think of VC now that they've been managed by Monessen the past few years?  Is there still cause for concern on any of these issues?  What's VC quality and reputation like these days?

Thanks!


----------



## jimbom (Apr 29, 2011)

I had good results this week with Vermont Castings tech support.  I called 1 877 863 4350 and spoke with a nice person.  He answered my questions and emailed me a wood stove repair manual.  Once past the telephone queue, the help was excellent.


----------

